# Replacement headset for a Felt F75?



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 2006 Felt F75, and it's time to replace the headset. I emailed Felt to inquire as to which headset(s) would work. They told me I will need an IS standard integrated headset, also referred to as "Cane Creek standard." I understand this type of headset is offered by various brands, but even after doing some research, I'm still a bit confused as to what I'm looking for, other then the fact that I need an integrated headset with "IS" in the name.

Can anyone offer some insight here? Also, what brand(s) would you recommend? I'm not sure what the difference in quality might be from one brand to the next, so any opinions are welcome. I have posted this on the "wrenching and components" forum as well.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have an FSA IS-2CF in my Felt, works great. Cane Creek also has some nice headsets. Any shop should have them, or online like Competitive Cyclist or something...
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...it-is-carbon-ceramic-headset-5732.1929.0.html
Haha!


----------

